# schooling around la linea



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

we are looking at moving out to the area next year (working in GIB) not worked out where to live as yet but wondered how schooling working in spain 

girls will be 12 and 9 by then

is it free?
how do english kids get on?
is there alot of after school childcare available for working parents?
any links to schools in area from la linea to duquesa

so many things to start with


another quick question does anyone on here with 2 kids survive on 20,000 a year?

just thinking aloud if we end up been 1 working family due to kids.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oakwell said:


> we are looking at moving out to the area next year (working in GIB) not worked out where to live as yet but wondered how schooling working in spain
> 
> girls will be 12 and 9 by then
> 
> ...


I'll answer in reverse order


20,000€ a year - doable but not comfortable - of course a huge amount depends upon what sort of place you live in

I don't know the schools in that area personally, but Spanish state schools tend not to have websites - some do though, so it might be worth googling _colegio público_ & the name of the town - switch to google.es first

in my area there is no such thing as after school childcare - some of the international schools do have it - but not in the state sector


education- my dds are in Spanish school - the education is free, but you have to buy all books & equipment -most english kids who start young enough slip into spanish school with no problems............and now comes the not-so-good news

your 9 year old should be fine - my older dd was a couple of weeks short of 9 when she started in the spanish system (in year 3 primary school) & had no problems learning the language well & quickly enough to be able to study in it

that is going to be the biggest hurdle for your older girl, and consequently for your family

at age 12 she would be in 1st or maybe 2nd year of secondary - they graduate age 16 in 4th year - so the chances of learning spanish quickly & well enough to study & succeed are pretty slim - so you would need to be looking at International school IMO -which of course you have to pay for - a ballpark figure would be 7000€ a year I think

you might look at having the girls at school on Gib - it's the UK curriculum there & in English - but if you don't live on Gib you have to pay - my co mod jojo looked into this a couple of years ago & I think it was 1000 a term per child

have a read of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html where all sorts of things regarding education in spain are discussed

if you have a look at the first post on the thread you will be able to work out what year your girls would be age-appropriate for when you get here


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

oakwell said:


> we are looking at moving out to the area next year (working in GIB) not worked out where to live as yet but wondered how schooling working in spain
> 
> girls will be 12 and 9 by then
> 
> ...



Hi there,

There have been a number of similar posts from people looking to live and work around Gibraltar lately, so a search should bring up lots of useful info...

The schools on Gibraltar itself are British and free, but you need to be a resident of Gibraltar and not live on mainland Spain. The downside is that accommodation on Gibraltar is crowded and expensive.....

On the mainland, the Spanish state schools are free (although there are some costs for books and equipment each year). There are also international schools which are English speaking, but these are private and fee paying. Prices vary from school to school, but if you only have 20k income, I wouldn´t think you´d want to go down a fee paying route. 

You will get a variety of opinions as to whether your children will cope with going into Spanish school, but I think generally, the younger the child, the easier the transition. A nine year old I think would find it manageable, the twelve year old would be a stretch... It would be as well to start learning Spanish as soon as possible for all of you. Bear in mind that as a parent you will want to support your children through their education, which means you need to have a proficiency in the language too in order to work with the school.


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry meant to say we are starting home study with the spanish today actually having 1/2 hours a week for next 10 months.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oakwell said:


> sorry meant to say we are starting home study with the spanish today actually having 1/2 hours a week for next 10 months.


that's a really good start and to be applauded - but 80 hours of spanish won't be enough to help your older daughter I'm afraid

if I put this in context

I teach GCSE spanish - so I know what the level of spanish is required to get a reasonable to good grade

in the UK, most students would study at least 2 hours a week + about the same time homework for 2 school years to reach the required level - so 4 hours a week

a school year is around 39 weeks

2 x 39 x 4 = 312 hours

most students who acheive a good GCSE grade will be able to hold a simple conversation using maybe 3 tenses on specific topics - but wouldn't be able to study maths, history, science or anything else in Spanish - they simply wouldn't have the vocabulary

heck - _I_ wouldn't want to!!!

really -I would look seriously at the possibilty of having your children in school on Gib - or at least the older one

that's not say NO kids who start secondary school with no spanish succeed - just that they are few & far between


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that's a really good start and to be applauded - but 80 hours of spanish won't be enough to help your older daughter I'm afraid
> 
> if I put this in context
> 
> ...


thanks for reply i dont for one minute think we will be fluent in spanish just want a startand hoping the 1/2 hours a week will be a star tand encourage them to home study on there own. need to weigh up the options tbh wanted to live out of the hustle and bustle and get them mixing with spanish kids more than in the centre of gib. Also not sure if paying over 1000 euros a month for a box is thesable.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oakwell said:


> thanks for reply i dont for one minute think we will be fluent in spanish just want a startand hoping the 1/2 hours a week will be a star tand encourage them to home study on there own. need to weigh up the options tbh wanted to live out of the hustle and bustle and get them mixing with spanish kids more than in the centre of gib. Also not sure if paying over 1000 euros a month for a box is thesable.


don't get me wrong - it will certainly be a start, and every little helps - but it is only a little tbh

you could still live in spain & use the Gib schools - you'd just have to pay for the schooling on Gib

and yes, it does need weighing up very carefully - it's a hard time to be moving your older dd


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> don't get me wrong - it will certainly be a start, and every little helps - but it is only a little tbh
> 
> you could still live in spain & use the Gib schools - you'd just have to pay for the schooling on Gib
> 
> and yes, it does need weighing up very carefully - it's a hard time to be moving your older dd


need to weight up the cost of schooling if its 1000 a term theres 4 terms (i think) and 2 children! can add up tbh and will put more pressure on the finances.

Also need to weight up getting to school etc as well. in an ideal world gib schools would be best but the housing in gib is stupid and not sure how the commute over border for schooling will effect them. so much to consider.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oakwell said:


> need to weight up the cost of schooling if its 1000 a term theres 4 terms (i think) and 2 children! can add up tbh and will put more pressure on the finances.
> 
> Also need to weight up getting to school etc as well. in an ideal world gib schools would be best but the housing in gib is stupid and not sure how the commute over border for schooling will effect them. so much to consider.


I thought it was 3 terms :confused2:

would you not be commuting to gib in any case?


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I thought it was 3 terms :confused2:
> 
> would you not be commuting to gib in any case?


haha might be 3 terms i aint got a clue tbh my heads a shed at min i need to pay a visit. As for GIB and going there yes i will but will depend on hours of work i get if that makes sence. i might be on shifts to start so will depend on wifes work if she gets any which i think she will (AAT ) so many things to consider and dont want to have a negative effect on girls schooling but want a better way of life,


----------

